# Harry Potter 6 Reviews



## nickfrye (Apr 8, 2009)

I understand there's already a thread for this. I want to discuss your thoughts about the film here. I read super great reviews from commercial sources but most ordinary people I know are kind of disappointed. I'll have my own opinion tomorrow. I'm interested in hearing yours.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There is already a thread *here*.

So we really shouldn't splinter the conversation.


----------

